# QSI STEAM SOUND UPDATED??



## bdp3wsy (Mar 14, 2008)

On the QSI Solutions web site all the Steam sound files now have a new date of 8/6/09 are these the upgrade ones we have been waiting for. Will have to down load and try one tonite. Jake


----------



## lownote (Jan 3, 2008)

I wish somebody at QSI Solutions new how to write good English. I noticed the same thing last night, and I can't tell. I downloaded a couple sound files last night, fired them up in the Q2 Program, and could see absolutely no difference.

The latest version of the Q2 Upgrade program has a slider on the far right labeled "heavy load" and ranging from heavy to light. But it was grayed out the whole time. The sound files sounded and operated exactly the same as they did before. Maybe QSI is preparing an explanation of how the new files are different? 


I emailed QSI earlier this week and asked when the upgraded files would be posted, and they said "next week." The files on the website now have new creation dates, and different file names. But if they are upgraded, I can't tell how


----------



## lownote (Jan 3, 2008)

I just called QSI. The new steam files have been posted, the new diesel files have not. The difference is in the way the sounds react to load, and the addition of "rod clank." Apparently there may be a bug in the Q2 software which des ot allow you to preview the load feature. The load feature is connected to the amount of momentum you have set


----------



## lownote (Jan 3, 2008)

I managed to get the new steam files installed in three locos. The upgrade adds a much more pronounced change in sound under engine load, as well as the effect of rod clank. Very cool. I haven't had a chance to really test out the new sounds yet but will tomorrow


The downside is they appear to only have three "chuffs" available: A PRR K4, an ATSF 4-10-4 (I think) and a "generic." I had trouble with the ATSF--whatever I did made it sound like a bad hiss instead of a real chuff. I'll try again later. 

But the others sound great and they really vary a lot with engine load





The volume of the rod clank seems to only be adjustable through the cut and paste feature in the Programmer. If you choose a chuff, you get the option of setting the volume from 0 to 100%. 35% was too loud for me: I ended up at about 20. I assume there is a CV value for adjusting the rod clank 


Nice improvement QSI


----------



## rpc7271 (Jan 2, 2008)

I wish they would get ALL the steam files loaded in the web site so we could download them. My Aristo Pacific sounds liks SH*T without the correct sound file.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Thanks for the tips Mike, will try it out this weekend. 

Strange about the chuffs, but there is another firmware upgrade coming to allow the chuff duration to change with rpm, really needed, a chuff long enough at slow speeds sounds like a machine gun at higher ones. 

Regards, Greg 

p.s. 7271, why not try the K4 sound file?


----------



## lownote (Jan 3, 2008)

Tony's email did say the files would be posted next week--I may have jumped the gun and it's maybe not fair to QSI to judge the product yet. It seems like the Q2 Upgade and Programmer are not 100% operational with the new files.


I plan to do some testing tomorrow, maybe record it


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

There's a 1.11 software version available... 

Greg


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

CV 52.13 is rod clank Mike.... 

Regards, Greg


----------



## lownote (Jan 3, 2008)

Posted By Greg Elmassian on 14 Aug 2009 08:25 PM 
There's a 1.11 software version available... 

Greg 
Didn't see that Greg--is it on the website? I have Q2s upgrade v 10, which is the latest release I was told. I could not find a CV for rod clank in the CV Manager--maybe I need to update that?




It's a shame they have not made the full library downloadable at once--it's a little tedious to go one by one through the sound files


----------



## altterrain (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By lownote on 14 Aug 2009 07:44 AM 
I wish somebody at QSI Solutions *new* how to write good English. 

Good one, Mr. College Professor!









-Brian


----------



## lownote (Jan 3, 2008)

Hey!! At leest its kleer wat i ment


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Not on web site... 

I'd email it to you but 9.5 megs... if you want it, let me know, I'll put it on my 1st class space... 

Regards, Greg


----------



## lownote (Jan 3, 2008)

Sure Greg, I'd like to try it out.

I gave the upgraded locos a good run--much much improved. They go almost silent when they "drift" and really roar when they hit a load. Rod clank is very cool


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

It's in the root of my 1st class webspace.... http://1stclass.mylargescale.com/GregElmassian I believe... 

it's the zip file with an appropriate name. 

Tell me when you have downloaded it, and I will remove it... 

By the way, what was the date on the sound files that have been updated? 

What is the version? 

Thanks, Greg


----------



## lownote (Jan 3, 2008)

Thanks Greg, I got it


The version number of the files I downloaded is 7-30-1

Thye showed they were created in August 4 2009


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Good deal Mike... no release notes as usual... 

I'll pull it off... 

Don't want to irritate my friends, but seems you are becoming an expert! 

Have been so busy, missed the new releases... there's an updated manual also... don't know what changed, will email it to you... 

Greg


----------



## lownote (Jan 3, 2008)

I did a lot of running today and it really is an excellent upgrade. The sounds are far less monotonous and far more realistic. The rod clank adds a lot of interest. My wife noticed it unsolicited tonight--she said "hey that sounds really cool when it slows down." Managed to do some chuff synching as well. 


I can't see any difference with the software, except that the latest CV manager has "rod clank" as a mod-able parameter. The Q2 Upgrade program has a slider for "heavy load" but it remains grayed out. Still, I'm really looking forward to the diesel files


----------



## bdp3wsy (Mar 14, 2008)

Lownote, can you share all of the settings you came up with on the sound settings and the settings to get 4 chuffs per revolution. I'm having a hard time getting the Pacific and Mike correct. Greg, do you have a location on your great web page were all the best settings for a QSI board is located for each type engine located in one place. Thanks guys for all you do for G Scale. The DCC challenged Jake


----------



## lownote (Jan 3, 2008)

Posted By bdp3wsy on 18 Aug 2009 08:02 PM 
Lownote, can you share all of the settings you came up with on the sound settings and the settings to get 4 chuffs per revolution. I'm having a hard time getting the Pacific and Mike correct. Greg, do you have a location on your great web page were all the best settings for a QSI board is located for each type engine located in one place. Thanks guys for all you do for G Scale. The DCC challenged Jake 
Jake, I did not do the synch for my Pacific by I did synch the MIkado and got it pretty close. You need to use the CV manager--I'm assuming you know that? First I measured the drivers with a caliper and entered that number, then I set it to speed step 3, then 5, then 10, and so on up to 50 by 5s. There's a good write up on how to do it at the QSI site:


http://www.qsisolutions.com/product...calib.html


http://www.qsisolutions.com/products/techinfo/qaristo/q2_chuff_interv_calib.htmlI ended up with these numbers:


3=160
5=168
10=173
15=179
20=184
25=183
30=183 
and that was where it stayed. It's pretty close


This is the first time I tried it and to be honest, I was skeptical that I would even notice. But it does seem to make the sound "sit" better as you watch it go around. It's poretty tedious doing the 3 and 5 speed steps.


I ended up using the ATSF chuff in the Mikado


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Just came in from the outside, loaded the new steam sounds for my USRA 0-6-0... yep, drift much more pronounced, rod clank is nice, the effects of load and speed more pronounced... 

On the synching of chuff, just put it on rollers and dial it in while it is going about speed step 8... takes about 5-10 minutes, just count the chuffs per revolution and change the cv while it is running, this is one quick and dirty way.

I will try the extended calibration that Mike has done...

My 0-6-0 has a chuff cam, so I am not using BEMF chuffs on it, and my Aristo steamers all have slipped drivers (what a shock) at the moment.


I don't have tables of settings yet, but several pages have the QSI settings on them at the bottom. 

Regards, Greg


----------



## bdp3wsy (Mar 14, 2008)

Lownote, thank you, yes I have the programer and I will follow your suggestion and the referenced info at the QSI site you posted. I down loaded and printed their 267 page instructions the Aug-09 one and going thru it now. Wish QSI had a DCC for Dummies with pics I would be the first to purchase. I have used the programer to change total sounds buts its the fine tuning that got me. Greg, yours and George's sites are what got me from a 4' xmas tree circle of 1 engine and 1 car and a caboose to what calls my effort to revive the economy single handed. Thanks again Jake


----------



## bdp3wsy (Mar 14, 2008)

Thats what my wife calls my effort to...... forgot to mention her


----------



## lownote (Jan 3, 2008)

No sign of updated QSI diesel files. I wonder if they will do any updates to the diesel files? They seemed pretty good to me as they were. Any idea Greg?

Really loving the steam file upgrades. Thursday night we had some visitors from Germany, got to run the trains at night, which is always fun. The variations in steam sound add a lot


----------

